# Incroyable ! D'un Imac G3



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

Je surf actuellement avec mon vieil imac g3, le hic c'est que j'aimerais faire les mises à jour (9.2) et mon macounet chéri  ne dispose que de 64 m ram et d'un processeur power pc de 450 mhz (pas sur car je sais pas comment on vérifie). 

Je constate d'ailleurs que je ne suis pas en mesure de cliquer sur les smileys ici a droite pour les inclures dans le texte que je suis en train d'écrire.

Je serais heureux de pouvoir installé tiger sur cette bécane du feu de dieu (je suis époustouflé par la robustesse temporel stylistique et performantielle de ce petit bijoux ^^) pour l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal de bureau ! 

Seulement je ne sais pas quel type de ram il me faut ni combien ca coute ni combien je peux mettre maximum en mo ni comment l'installé ! 

Help me ^^


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,
j'ai moi même un iMac d'une bonne dizaine d'années, robuste et efficace.
mais même s'il est doté d'un processeur plus rapide, même s'il est mieux doté en Ram, il n'a jamais bien fonctionné sous 10.4
Panther (10.3) lui va bien.

Sinon, passer de 9.x à 10.x implique de faire une mise à jour du firmware.

Enfin, pour trouver la mémoire adaptée tu peux aller jeter un oeil sur crucial.com


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2011)

Pour vérifier ça ne change pas pour le départ, c'est le menu pomme.
Ensuite, il faut ouvrir ISA (informations système Apple), là tu verras la vitesse du processeur et la Ram.

Comme c'est un iMac slot-loading il faut faire la MaJ du firmware pendant que tu es en Os9

Le Mac accepte deux barrettes de 512Mo genre ça +/- 50 livrées.
Faciles à changer, mais idéalement il faudrait l'ouvrir (pas très difficile non plus) et changer aussi le disque dur*

Bref, un peu moins de 100 zoros, mais quand on aime on ne compte pas !


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai moi même un iMac d'une bonne dizaine d'années, robuste et efficace.
> mais même s'il est doté d'un processeur plus rapide, même s'il est mieux doté en Ram, il n'a jamais bien fonctionné sous 10.4
> Panther (10.3) lui va bien.
> ...



Salut à toi et merci pour ce message ! 
J'ai essayé d'installer le firmware mais cette maj requiert le cd originel et bien entendu je ne l'ai pas puisque j'ai acheté ce souvenir en occasion. (je l'ai acheté parce que j'utilisait la meme bécane en primaire quand j'avais 9 ans ! jusqua ma deuxieme secondaire a mes douze ans !). Donc oui je vais opter pour panther, go acheter le disque d'installation d'occasion et l'installer. En plus le hic c'est que mon macounet est en english je l'ai eu comme ca il vient sans doute des states !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Pour vérifier ça ne change pas pour le départ, c'est le menu pomme.
> Ensuite, il faut ouvrir ISA (informations système Apple), là tu verras la vitesse du processeur et la Ram.
> 
> Comme c'est un iMac slot-loading il faut faire la MaJ du firmware pendant que tu es en Os9
> ...



`MErci pour tout ces précieux conseils ! Alors chez moi ca s'apelle Apple System Profiler (english oblige ^^) Mon processeur tourne a 400 Mhz (waouh !)  Pourquoi changer le disque dur ? Son ronron m'est nostalgique ! Le changer amoindrirait mes petits souvenirs de gosses ^^. pour les rams clairement je vais faire le changement. Au fait le disque dur est en sata ? ou je reve ^^ ? Parce que si tel est le cas on pourrait lui coller un ssd de 80 go ? (au cas ou la nostalgie me lasserait ^^). Et vu que le processeur est plus lent est il possible quand meme de faire tourner panther convenablement et est ce que panther est confortable ? Je veux dire est il plus pratique et permet il par exemple de regarder des vidéos sur utube, ouvrir facebook, ouvrir des applications javas ? ... ? et aussi insérer des smileys dans un forum comme celui ci ?


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2011)

Si tu fais une _clean install_ alors ton _installation_ se ferait_ proprement_ en Français puisque le système laisse le choix à l'utilisateur d'installer la langue vernaculaire !


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Si tu fais une _clean install_ alors ton _installation_ se ferait_ proprement_ en Français puisque le système laisse le choix à l'utilisateur d'installer la langue vernaculaire !



Salut Mistic ! Je suis un peu noob donc qu'est ce que la clean install ? Tout reformatté ? Je ne possède pas les disques comme sus-mentionné ^^


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2011)

Alorsss,
pour faire la MaJ du Firmware il n'est nul besoin d'un Cd, puisqu'il faut impérativement démarrer d'un volume qui permet des modifications (ce n'est pas le cas d'un Cd)
T'as du mal lire le mode d'emploi du firmware !

Panther tourne à la perfection dessus, seul bémol les navigateurs Internet qui sont obsolètes.
Avec 1Go Tiger tourne aussi bien et les possibilités de navigateurs sont bien meilleures, mais

FaceBook ok, Youtube tu oublie (400MHz !!!), Java et Panther c'est très bof (toujours 400MHz)

Le disque dur est à la norme ATA, IDE. Donc pas de SATA !

Peut être que par un miraculeux hasard, j'ai les disques originaux de cet iMac. Donne la taille du disque dur (t'as une chance sur 3 ! )


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juin 2011)

Après avoir changé de disque dur et avoir fait la MAJ 4.1.9 pour Mac OS X tu fais une première installation, donc tu choisis les paramètres de base de ton installation, comme la langue FR !


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Alorsss,
> pour faire la MaJ du Firmware il n'est nul besoin d'un Cd, puisqu'il faut impérativement démarrer d'un volume qui permet des modifications (ce n'est pas le cas d'un Cd)
> T'as du mal lire le mode d'emploi du firmware !
> 
> ...



Re ! De nouveau merci pour ton bon dévouement ! Alors mon disque dur est de 9,50 Go ! Au vu de ce que tu viens de me dire sur les navigateurs de panthere je pense que je vais upgrader la ram et installer tiger ! Dommage pour Youtube mais on ne peut pas tout avoir après tout ! Facebook c'est déja pas mal ! Pour le disque je m'en doutait un peu ca aurait été trop beau. Du sata dans une vieille brave bête comme celle ci ! Si tu as les disque originaux je te les rachètes. Pour ce qui est du firmware c'est en anglais et j'y comprends pas grand chose (mon mac viens des states je crois il m'a été livré en anglais) et il me propose un save, deux autres trucs inutiles et un "shutdown" il a rebooté en signifiant l échec du firmware et en laissant un dossier "iMac Firmware Update" sur mon desktop

Désolé pour le froid glacial que je jette avec mes messages sans smileys mais c est indépendant de ma volonté (dhabitude j'en met pleins avec mon pc mais je suis trop bien sur mon imac pour lancer un pc ^^)


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Après avoir changé de disque dur et avoir fait la MAJ 4.1.9 pour Mac OS X tu fais une première installation, donc tu choisis les paramètres de base de ton installation, comme la langue FR !


Mon mauvais phrasé (maudit staccato !) n'a pas permis à notre ami de me comprendre et je le regrette mais c'est exactement ce que je souhaitais lui indiquer, je te remercie donc de t'y être attelé.


----------



## iDoctor (9 Juin 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Mon mauvais phrasé (maudit staccato !) n'a pas permis à notre ami de me comprendre et je le regrette mais c'est exactement ce que je souhaitais lui indiquer, je te remercie donc de t'y être attelé.



Salut je pense t'avoir compris d'emblée mais n'ayant pas les cd d'origine je ne vois pas comment j'aurais pu installer mac moi meme avec l'option francais ... Ou alors je n'ai pas encore compris ! (suis je con ? 0o)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

Âu fait pour ce qui est d'installer Tiger, je ne dispose pas d'un lecteur DVD


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2011)

On est pas mercantile avec les collectionneurs ici !
Je vais pas te demander des sous 

Pour Tiger, c'est plus chiant, t'as pas un autre Mac de ta connaissance ? Il pourrait (débat en cours) servir de lecteur externe en FireWire. Il existe bien des Tiger en Cd, mais ça ne doit pas courir les rues

Pour la MaJ du Firmware, je viens de DL le fichier et je trouve en bon français :




> À propos de la mise à jour de programme interne iMac 4.1.9
> 
> Cette mise à jour de programme interne iMac 4.1.9 ne fonctionne quavec les ordinateurs iMac équipés dun lecteur de CD ou de DVD à chargement par fente, exécutant Mac OS 9.1 ou ultérieur à partir dun disque dur local. Si vous utilisez Mac OS X, vous devez démarrer sur une partition locale Mac OS 9.1 inscriptible (plutôt que sur un CD ou un disque réseau) avant de suivre les instructions de mise à jour ci-dessous.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Ballmer (10 Juin 2011)

Il existe des cd de tiger !!!
Je me rappel que une fois j'avais mer#@ la mise a jour du firmware  . Mais si tu la mer#@ il "suffit" de laisser le mac débranché pendant 3 semaines ^^.
C'est une machine qui a un âge et c'est quand même une grosse perte de temps ... pour les 400 mhz ! !
A voir ton pseudo ,ton avatar et ton profil... Je te conseille de laisser ce chantier de coté durant cette période !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

Une note en passant : il fut un temps ou nous avions à la maison un iMac G3 à 600 Mhz et un PowerBook Pismo (G3 à 400 Mhz). Tous deux dotés de 1 Go de Ram, et sous tiger. Curieusement, Tiger était bien plus à l'aise sur le Pismo que sur l'iMac*, malgré les 200 Mhz de moins du portable.

D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours le portable (depuis, passé à 500 Mhz), alors que l'iMac, remplacé par un iMac G4/700, puis par un iMac G4 1 Ghz, est parti depuis longtemps rejoindre une classe de CP de Seine St Denis après rétrogradation sous Panther.

Donc, mon conseil serait de ne pas investir sur un iMac G3/400. Le garder "dans son jus", comme objet de collection, ok, mais faire des frais dessus, non !

(*) Et ça n'était pas qu'une impression subjective, c'était bel et bien confirmé par XBench et GeekBench.


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> On est pas mercantile avec les collectionneurs ici !
> Je vais pas te demander des sous
> 
> Pour Tiger, c'est plus chiant, t'as pas un autre Mac de ta connaissance ? Il pourrait (débat en cours) servir de lecteur externe en FireWire. Il existe bien des Tiger en Cd, mais ça ne doit pas courir les rues
> ...


 
Haaaaa ...  C'est tout de suite plus clair !  (ou simplement je suis moins fatigué ce matin qu'hier soir ). Mais un truc que je ne saisit pas encore est cette histoire de disque ... Au début du texte ... Pour ce qui est du boutton a pousser avec une mine de stylo, c'est celui avec le petit triangle ? Un tout grand merci ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




S.Ballmer a dit:


> Il existe des cd de tiger !!!
> Je me rappel que une fois j'avais mer#@ la mise a jour du firmware  . Mais si tu la mer#@ il "suffit" de laisser le mac débranché pendant 3 semaines ^^.
> C'est une machine qui a un âge et c'est quand même une grosse perte de temps ... pour les 400 mhz ! !
> A voir ton pseudo ,ton avatar et ton profil... Je te conseille de laisser ce chantier de coté durant cette période !!!


 
Salut toi !  Oui je sais je suis en examen (et pas des plus simples :hein mais j'ai fait le plus gros (les cours a 1500 pages sont derrière moi maintenant) et donc il ne me reste plus que des examens plasticine (50 à 300 pages par examen maxi) et le prochain est dans une semaine, je m'alloue donc un peu de distraction (autre que la digestion abusive ethanolique inhibant la digestion de la vitamine B1 proactive au niveau du cortex et diminuant donc sans surprises tes capacités intellectuelles de manière temporaire et parfois irréversible). En gros je préfere faire joujou avec mon vieil imac g3 plutot que de sortir dehors claquer ma thunes et boire comme un trou avec mes potes ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une note en passant : il fut un temps ou nous avions à la maison un iMac G3 à 600 Mhz et un PowerBook Pismo (G3 à 400 Mhz). Tous deux dotés de 1 Go de Ram, et sous tiger. Curieusement, Tiger était bien plus à l'aise sur le Pismo que sur l'iMac*, malgré les 200 Mhz de moins du portable.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours le portable (depuis, passé à 500 Mhz), alors que l'iMac, remplacé par un iMac G4/700, puis par un iMac G4 1 Ghz, est parti depuis longtemps rejoindre une classe de CP de Seine St Denis après rétrogradation sous Panther.
> 
> ...


 
hahaaaa donc tout est possible !  Merci pour cette once d'espoir ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

Si je prends un cd original et que j'en fait une image ISO, puis je l'utiliser pour booter sur mon imac ? Puisque je n'ai pas de lecteur DVD, ce serait une belle alternative je pense.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> Si je prends un cd original et que j'en fait une image ISO, puis je l'utiliser pour booter sur mon imac ? Puisque je n'ai pas de lecteur DVD, ce serait une belle alternative je pense.



Ben nan, vu que ton Mac ne peut pas booter sur une image disque !

les seuls moyens que je vois seraient d'utiliser un lecteur de DVD externe Firewire (sur un Mac PPC, l'USB n'est pas bootable), ou de relier ton Mac via un câble Firewire à un autre Mac *PPC* (G3, G4 ou G5, donc), muni, lui d'un lecteur de DVD, puis le démarrer en mode target et procéder à l'installation depuis cet autre Mac, en choisissant le disque de ton iMac comme cible.

Pour installer OS X, il est *obligatoire* de démarrer du DVD physique.

Mais de toute façon, je maintiens que l'acquisition d'un Mac Mini ou d'un eMac G4 d'occasion serait une bien meilleure idée, et ne coûterait sans doute pas plus cher que les frais à faire sur cet iMac G3 pour lui permettre de (très mal) tourner sous Tiger !


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, vu que ton Mac ne peut pas booter sur une image disque !
> 
> les seuls moyens que je vois seraient d'utiliser un lecteur de DVD externe Firewire (sur un Mac PPC, l'USB n'est pas bootable), ou de relier ton Mac via un câble Firewire à un autre Mac *PPC* (G3, G4 ou G5, donc), muni, lui d'un lecteur de DVD, puis le démarrer en mode target et procéder à l'installation depuis cet autre Mac, en choisissant le disque de ton iMac comme cible.
> 
> ...


 
D'accord avec toi mais je vais déja acheter un MBP 2011 13 pouces i5 donc pourquoi encore racheter du matos ? Mon idée vu que j'aimes énormément cette bouboule était de la faire tourner ELLE sur un systeme stable et légerement plus polyvalent que le 9.2.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> D'accord avec toi mais je vais déja acheter un MBP 2011 13 pouces i5 donc pourquoi encore racheter du matos ? Mon idée vu que j'aimes énormément cette bouboule était de la faire tourner ELLE sur un systeme stable et légerement plus polyvalent que le 9.2.2



C'est toi qui voit, mais de toute façon tu vas devoir racheter du matos pour parvenir (mémoire, disque dur*, lecteur de DVD, DVD de Tiger) à tes fins, et ce qui sera le plus stable, dans Tiger sur cette machine, ça sera sa lenteur et son manque de réactivité, carrément exaspérant.

(*) Si si, le disque dur aussi, parce que Tiger dans 6 ou 10 Go, ça va vite foutre la stabilité en l'air, quand tu auras des kernel panic engendrés par l'impossibilité pour le système d'étendre ses fichiers de mémoire virtuelle sur un disque plein jusqu'à la gueule. 20 Go, c'est un minimum (et 128, un maximum, le contrôleur IDE de ces machines ne gère pas plus)

Bon, cela dit, on va déménager, parce que les conditions matérielles de mise en place d'OS X sur un Mac G3, ça ne relève pas de Classic Mac, ici, c'est OS 9.2 maximum pour le système et PPC 604 maximum pour le matos.


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est toi qui voit, mais de toute façon tu vas devoir racheter du matos pour parvenir (mémoire, disque dur*, lecteur de DVD, DVD de Tiger) à tes fins, et ce qui sera le plus stable, dans Tiger sur cette machine, ça sera sa lenteur et son manque de réactivité, carrément exaspérant.
> 
> (*) Si si, le disque dur aussi, parce que Tiger dans 6 ou 10 Go, ça va vite foutre la stabilité en l'air, quand tu auras des kernel panic engendrés par l'impossibilité pour le système d'étendre ses fichiers de mémoire virtuelle sur un disque plein jusqu'à la gueule. 20 Go, c'est un minimum (et 128, un maximum, le contrôleur IDE de ces machines ne gère pas plus)
> 
> Bon, cela dit, on va déménager, parce que les conditions matérielles de mise en place d'OS X sur un Mac G3, ça ne relève pas de Classic Mac, ici, c'est OS 9.2 maximum pour le système et PPC 604 maximum pour le matos.


 
Tu es presque découragant  Mais qu'a cela ne tienne, on ne me décourage pas ! Et comme le disait heu ... quelqu'un ! ici au dessus "Quand on aimes on ne compte pas". :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> Tu es presque découragant



Ben en fait, j'essayais de l'être complètement, tellement ça parait contre-productif, ton idée !


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait, j'essayais de l'être complètement, tellement ça parait contre-productif, ton idée !


 
T'a l'air d'un fameux casse pied toi :rateau: Respecte les avis de tout le monde, c'est pas parce que mon projet ne te plait pas que tu dois tenter de l'écraser.


----------



## S.Ballmer (10 Juin 2011)

[/COLOR]

Salut toi !  Oui je sais je suis en examen (et pas des plus simples :hein mais j'ai fait le plus gros (les cours a 1500 pages sont derrière moi maintenant) et donc il ne me reste plus que des examens plasticine (50 à 300 pages par examen maxi) et le prochain est dans une semaine, je m'alloue donc un peu de distraction (autre que la digestion abusive ethanolique inhibant la digestion de la vitamine B1 proactive au niveau du cortex et diminuant donc sans surprises tes capacités intellectuelles de manière temporaire et parfois irréversible). En gros je préfere faire joujou avec mon vieil imac g3 plutot que de sortir dehors claquer ma thunes et boire comme un trou avec mes potes ...



Ha si tous mes étudiants pouvaient être comme toi ! :hein:


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Salut toi !  Oui je sais je suis en examen (et pas des plus simples :hein mais j'ai fait le plus gros (les cours a 1500 pages sont derrière moi maintenant) et donc il ne me reste plus que des examens plasticine (50 à 300 pages par examen maxi) et le prochain est dans une semaine, je m'alloue donc un peu de distraction (autre que la digestion abusive ethanolique inhibant la digestion de la vitamine B1 proactive au niveau du cortex et diminuant donc sans surprises tes capacités intellectuelles de manière temporaire et parfois irréversible). En gros je préfere faire joujou avec mon vieil imac g3 plutot que de sortir dehors claquer ma thunes et boire comme un trou avec mes potes ...
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas le meilleur des étudiants ! Mais je suis un bon étudiant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> T'a l'air d'un fameux casse pied toi :rateau: Respecte les avis de tout le monde, c'est pas parce que mon projet ne te plait pas que tu dois tenter de l'écraser.



Je n'écrase rien, je t'explique que tu as une mauvaise idée, et je m'efforce de faire en sorte que tu sois obligé de l'assumer quand tu constateras (trop tard) toi même qu'elle est mauvaise, que tu ne puisse pas venir ensuite dire "MacGé, c'est rien que des glands, qui conseillent de mauvais plans" !

Tu viens ici demander de bons conseils, ou tu viens ici pour qu'on te dise ce que tu as envie d'entendre ? Nan, je demande, parce que ça n'est pas tout à fait pareil ! :mouais:

Quant à traiter le modo de service de casse pied, tu es certain que ça soit une bonne idée ?


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'écrase rien, je t'explique que tu as une mauvaise idée, et je m'efforce de faire en sorte que tu sois obligé de l'assumer quand tu constateras (trop tard) toi même qu'elle est mauvaise, que tu ne puisse pas venir ensuite dire "MacGé, c'est rien que des glands, qui conseillent de mauvais plans" !
> 
> Tu viens ici demander de bons conseils, ou tu viens ici pour qu'on te dise ce que tu as envie d'entendre ? Nan, je demande, parce que ça n'est pas tout à fait pareil ! :mouais:
> 
> Quant à traiter le modo de service de casse pied, tu es certain que ça soit une bonne idée ?


 
Tu es modo ? Ha bon ...  Ben je n'ai pas dit que tu l'était je disait que tu en avait l'air ... En tout cas bon je trouves ce projet chouette et sympa, redonner un peu de vie a un vieil imac. Mais le but n'est pas d'en faire une machine principale ... J'aimerais juste le voir tourner sous tiger !


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2011)

Les martiens qui écrivent en vert (réservé !) c'est eux !


----------



## S.Ballmer (10 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le meilleur des étudiants ! Mais je suis un bon étudiant !



Si mon fils pouvait avoir la moitié de ta modestie ! Ca ne serait pas du luxe  !


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2011)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> Si mon fils pouvait avoir la moitié de ta modestie ! Ca ne serait pas du luxe  !



Essaie de le revendre


----------



## didgar (11 Juin 2011)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour installer OS X, il est *obligatoire* de démarrer *du DVD physique*.



@*iDoctor*

*... ou d'une partition d'un disque dur externe FW* [ puisque tu n'as pas de lecteur DVD sur ton iMac ] ... partition sur laquelle tu auras restauré* le DVD d'origine ( le sien à soi qu'on a payé ) ce qui permet, d'aller plus vite et de ne pas user ses DVD.

La partition devient bootable et se comporte exactement comme un DVD d'install. Au démarrage, tu y as accès en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée.

* l'utilitaire de disque est ton ami.

Si ton disque interne est de petite capacité, n'hésite pas à faire une install personnalisée. Ca t'évitera d'installer, TOUS les drivers de TOUTES les imprimantes connues à l'époque de la sortie de l'OS, la plupart des langues que tu n'utiliseras jamais ... même si tu es trilingue  Une 10.4 ( avant les MAJ ) prend 2 GO en n'ayant conservé que le français et en n'ayant installé aucun driver d'imprimante. Il n'y a pas de petites économies 

A+

Didier


----------



## iDoctor (13 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Les martiens qui écrivent en vert (réservé !) c'est eux !


 
Ok Merci Invité 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




S.Ballmer a dit:


> Si mon fils pouvait avoir la moitié de ta modestie ! Ca ne serait pas du luxe  !


 
Je ne sais pas si je dois prendre ça avec ironie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Superbe réponse  On ne peut plus complet et utile. Rien de superflu, que de précision ! Merci pour cette qualité de réponse


----------

